# Push sensor purpose.



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

Does anyone know what the purpose of the push sensor is? It changes resistance when heat is applied so it is monitoring temperature. On this Altima my fans run for about 30 seconds after the engine is shut off. Is this the control for those fans? It is located on the hood latch in form of the radiator.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never heard of a "push sensor," but on the bracket in front of the A/C condensor (which supports the hood release latch) is often an ambient temperature sensor used for the temperature gauge on the mirror, if you have one.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

That would be it but the FSM called it a push sensor.


----------

